# Anyone else like Band Of Gypsys?



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

I forgot how amazing the cd really is. I believe the Band of Gypsys was formed due to a legal obligation Hendrix had to fulfill. Not bad for doing something for free.:rockon:


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

My favourite Hendrix!! I really don't care for the long ass versions of his early material but the funky RnB stuff is awesome!! The Band of Gypsys II album is a bust though; just rehashed Experience stuff with Mitch Mitchell on drums.

Have you checked out First Rays of the Midnight Sun and South Saturn Delta? There are some great BOG tunes on these albums.

TG


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Mr. David Severson said:


> I forgot how amazing the cd really is. I believe the Band of Gypsys was formed due to a legal obligation Hendrix had to fulfill. Not bad for doing something for free.:rockon:




Are you kidding me????
That is possibly the greatest live guitar album of all time. A lesson on funk/rock playing beyond anything. With the perfect rhythm section for that kind of music. Buddy and Billy just groovin along, layin' it down while Jimi absolutely soars!!!!


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I love pretty well everything Jimi did, but my fav is Band of Gypsys. Just listen to how tight and funky all 3 of them are on "Changes".


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Aside from Jimi,... Biily Cox, great bass. Buddy Miles, good vocalist, but his drumming is so pedestrian. Sorry, but he doesn't come near Mitchell. Miles' percussion is the one and only weak point in BOG.


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

I think the best solo has got to be in Machine Gun. Gives me goose bumps every time.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Who Knows .... some awesome pickin'... Band of Gypsys +1


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Mitchell wasn't right for BOG. He would have overplayed on everything and ruined the groove . . . 




Robert1950 said:


> Aside from Jimi,... Biily Cox, great bass. Buddy Miles, good vocalist, but his drumming is so pedestrian. Sorry, but he doesn't come near Mitchell. Miles' percussion is the one and only weak point in BOG.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

That's actually the song I dislike on the album. Just cannot get into any of those slow, looooonnnnggg, endless solos that are all over Hendrix live recordings . . . 





Mr. David Severson said:


> I think the best solo has got to be in Machine Gun. Gives me goose bumps every time.


----------



## Southbay Ampworks (Jun 30, 2006)

Probable some of the best tone I've ever heard from a Strat...gotta love that first note of the solo on "Machine Gun"...stellar.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> Mitchell wasn't right for BOG. He would have overplayed on everything and ruined the groove . . .



++++1 :smile: Don't get me wrong. Mitch Mitchell is one of my favcorite drummers of all time. I mean who else could have given "Manic Depression" such an interesting and creative groove? Let alone all the other GREAT early Experience tracks. But Band Of Gypsys is VERY different and Jimi was absolutely correct in picking Buddy Miles for that band and his new songs. I mean other than some of Jimi's LOUD and soaring leads, it is really an R&B album with more than a little soul added in.

I also vote the solo in "Machine Gun" the greatest solo of all time. And tone!!!!! Be still my beating heart. Is there a greater Strat through a Marshall ever recorded????

You know I could go on and on. I love that album.
I will tell you one little thing. After I learned "Who Knows" some years ago, there is a little lick he uses in the intro that I still will pull out and apply in many applications. It almost always gets a "how do play that?" comment from a guitar player in the audience. Yes Jimi was the Master.
cheers
Pete


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Mr. David Severson said:


> I forgot how amazing the cd really is. I believe the Band of Gypsys was formed due to a legal obligation Hendrix had to fulfill. Not bad for doing something for free.:rockon:



I read a very interesting thing in Bill Graham's bio about that gig. Hendrix had called Graham and went on ad nauseum about how he had this new thing going down and no more tricks, just music that made you groove and think. Could he see to giving him the New Year's date as this would signify a new beginning for him. So Graham blows off the three bands he had booked for that date (Santana, Lee Micheals and Jesse Colin Young) and as a favour gives it to Hendrix. 
Well there was two shows that night. In the first one Hendrix played some new stuff but then starts adding old material and doing his between the legs and behind the head showman ship stuff cause he got nervous. He comes off stage and asks Graham how he liked his new band and material. Graham says.."I thought you were stopping all that nig*er shit"....and walks away. So Jimi, in the second set goes out, stands stock still and delivers the most blazing electric guitar ever recorded. That is the Band Of Gypsys album.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Maybe Miles' drumming was right for the groove of BoG, but I sitll don't like it. It is the only thing that bothers me about the album It sound just too,... plodding to me.


----------

